# Fairmont Golden Week Purchase - is this a good idea right now?



## spender (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello, I have the opportunity to buy a Fairmont Hillside and Riverside golden week, and was wondering if this is a good idea given what Fairmont is going through right now with their CCAA restructuring and all that.  The main reason I would be buying is for the exchange privileges, I have used Interval exchanges before due to the generosity of a friend.  Also, a few more questions I have are:

1.  Why does it always seem that although the resorts sell the weeks for a fair bit of money when new, they generally resell for 25% or less of their initial value?

2.  What is a fair price to pay for a golden 2 bedroom lockoff for one week at Fairmont?  What about a one bedroom for one golden week?

Thanks, any responses are appreciated.


----------

